# "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel" on Amazon Prime



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I. Love. This. Show!

It's a pilot episode, written and directed by Amy Sherman-Palladino. I hope it gets picked up!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

StacieH said:


> I. Love. This. Show!
> It's a pilot episode, written and directed by Amy Sherman-Palladino. I hope it gets picked up!


Yes!! Superb writing and acting, although I thought Tony Shaloub's 'yiddish?' accent was in and out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wife and I watched this over the weekend and loved it!! I was born just after this takes place, and while we weren't in the same class level as the family here, a lot of it rang true in my household. I haven't watched anything else by this writer, but I noticed a certain cadence in the dialogue, similar to the dialogue of an Aaron Sorkin show. Took a bit to get used to it, but it was all good.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I really liked this as well.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you for posting about this. What a treat! I look forward to seeing how she and Susie will work together. Such opposite outlooks.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

StacieH said:


> It's a pilot episode, written and directed by Amy Sherman-Palladino. I hope it gets picked up!


No way it won't, I'd say. Putting it in their "let customers vote" contest thing is just theater. The pilot is really good, AS-P is a big name, and it's a chance for Amazon to poach her from their rival, Netflix, who wants her there to make more Gilmore Girls.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And the other comedy pilots were complete dreck.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

StacieH said:


> I. Love. This. Show!
> 
> It's a pilot episode, written and directed by Amy Sherman-Palladino. I hope it gets picked up!


Is there any idea as to when the determination will be made regarding a pick up? I know it's only an hour out of our lives but if it's not picked up, or is but not for another year (or even months), we'll pass or just wait. We do like period pieces, and from the premise this sounds good, so I hope it is picked up and sooner than later.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Make sure you all vote people!! (even if it doesn't matter, it just might  )


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Good news! Mrs. Maisel has been picked up for TWO seasons!

You better chill, 'Gilmore' fans - The Boston Globe


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Got eps 2 and 3 in last night before bed and man is this show fantastic. The casting is spot on and Rachel can deliver some ASP dialogue.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I saw 1&2 as well last night. She is something. Love the music as well!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I watched this series this week, loved it. Very well done.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I love it! what fun!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The final line at the wedding in episode 1 was was wonderful!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

zalusky said:


> The final line at the wedding in episode 1 was was wonderful!


I think that this show is funnier if you're Jewish (along the lines of Seinfeld, CYE) but you don't have to be Jewish to appreciate it-


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

We have watched 2 episodes. We like it, but in smaller doses. Not something I would binge on. /notJewish


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Regina said:


> I think that this show is funnier if you're Jewish (along the lines of Seinfeld, CYE) but you don't have to be Jewish to appreciate it-


That was my draw to the show, having grown up (even 10 years later) with parents/grandparents like that. I haven't watched anything besides the pilot yet, but planning to binge it soon once I am caught up on the rest of what I have saved.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

mwhip said:


> ... Rachel can deliver some ASP dialogue.


I tried to Google this but I still do not know what you are trying to say by "ASP dialogue".???

I watched Eps. 1 & 2 so far and am liking this show, but it comes off more like a stage play. Lots of words, but none of it sounds natural. It sounds scripted and that everybody has memorized their lines. "Mad Men" at least looked and sounded natural, like they were saying what they were thinking -- not what had been written for them. <-- this is actually a minor gripe as I do like the cast and the idea, so I plan to catch the rest, but at my own pace (i.e., not quite binge-worthy for me).


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

getreal said:


> I tried to Google this but I still do not know what you are trying to say by "ASP dialogue".???
> 
> I watched Eps. 1 & 2 so far and am liking this show, but it comes off more like a stage play. Lots of words, but none of it sounds natural. It sounds scripted and that everybody has memorized their lines. "Mad Men" at least looked and sounded natural, like they were saying what they were thinking -- not what had been written for them. <-- this is actually a minor gripe as I do like the cast and the idea, so I plan to catch the rest, but at my own pace (i.e., not quite binge-worthy for me).


Dialogue written by Amy Sherman-Palladino, the series creator best known for The Gilmore Girls.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

getreal said:


> I tried to Google this but I still do not know what you are trying to say by "ASP dialogue".???
> 
> I watched Eps. 1 & 2 so far and am liking this show, but it comes off more like a stage play. Lots of words, but none of it sounds natural. It sounds scripted and that everybody has memorized their lines. "Mad Men" at least looked and sounded natural, like they were saying what they were thinking -- not what had been written for them. <-- this is actually a minor gripe as I do like the cast and the idea, so I plan to catch the rest, but at my own pace (i.e., not quite binge-worthy for me).


Amy Sherman-Palladino. The creator, writer and director of the show.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I never watched Gillmore Girls. Was the dialogue in that show similarly wordy?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I never watched Gillmore Girls. Was the dialogue in that show similarly wordy?


Yes and fast paced.
Not as fast as Sorkin, but pretty quick.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

My season pass shows episodes 5 and 7 "not available" on TiVo, but they are actually available in Amazon Prime. Is the season pass doing that to anyone else?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

nessie said:


> My season pass shows episodes 5 and 7 "not available" on TiVo, but they are actually available in Amazon Prime. Is the season pass doing that to anyone else?


Same here but until 2 days ago the OnePass only showed the pilot from March for me so maybe it will add those soon.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

This show was fabulous. I got caught up and watched the final 6 episodes one right after the other. I see where it's done very well in both SAG and Golden Globe nominations. Well deserved.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

getreal said:


> I watched Eps. 1 & 2 so far and am liking this show, but it comes off more like a stage play. Lots of words, but none of it sounds natural. It sounds scripted and that everybody has memorized their lines.


I agree with what you said. It definitely has that performance kind of feel to it. For some reason it works for me. Maybe because it's set in the 50's, that kind of dialog reminds me of how they talked in movies from that time--fast and snappy back and forth.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I loved this show and I am not Jewish, but, I do live in Manhattan 

The female performances are wonderful - the woman who plays Susie - Alex Borstein = it took me a few episodes to realize she was the lead nurse in the American version of HBO's Getting On and was great in that also.
The Mom - Marin Hinkle - I have seen her in SO many shows usually in supporting roles as the friend or sister and she really shines in this...
[edit - I was just looking at her imdb and see she was a regular on Two and a Half Men with 84 episodes, I never watched the show.]

Funny story - I live 4 blocks from what was the B. Altman store at 34th and 5th - happily, the building survived and was turned into some kind of learning center/library for a city or state university. 
This past summer, one day there were suddenly 50 HUGE Christmas trees all over the side block on East 34th Street - the smell was amazing... It took them about 3 days to set up fake Christmas display windows and then just as fast as it went up, the next morning it was gone.
I have been wondering for months what that was for, and now I know. It was interesting to see what we see in the final episode doesn't even come close to how thoroughly they decked out the entire city street with trees.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

On the finale. There's a lot to love about this show.

I do agree that the dialogue is a bit like a tsunami some times. So much so quick. My wife used to watch Gilmore Girls, I would say that show was a lot more "word'y" than this but I was never engaged in that show I might be off.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This show is great, and Rachel Brosnahan deserves to win every award she is nominated for. I was just blown away by how good she is in this role. The only thing I had seen her in prior to this was House of Cards. Her character was so subdued in that show, pretty much the polar opposite of Midge. :grinning:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just finished binge watching Season One and it was fantastic! I loved every moment and all the actors were incredible. I loved the songs that were in the opening and endings, the whole interplay between all of the characters and just the whole general feel.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I’ve only watched three episodes so far, but I am delighted. It isn’t the sort of show I normally watch, but I love everything about it, especially Brosnahan. Can’t get my wife interested, though. Perhaps it’s my being from New York and the Jewish culture.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

I found the Jewish cobntent to be very reminiscent of Woody Allen's work.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

My wife and I watched the entire season last night... what a meshuganah ride. Loved it, took me back to my family roots in Brooklyn. My grandparents weren't quite in the same financial status, but still, WOW!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I love, love, love everything about this show.

As a Jewish woman, I love seeing Jewish characters that are real people. There Jewishness isn't a punch line, or a caricature. It is innate to who these characters are and how they live their lives. It's only the second time I can remember this happening (the first being Ross and Monica Gellar, and Rachel Green on Friends - but that is another post) and I am thrilled. Representation matters.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

If that kind of outburst happened in a temple service in real life (cursing, yelling, walking out), how bad would it be? In the show the rest of the congregation seemed to brush it under the rug. But if someone really did that, how scandalous would it be?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

warrenn said:


> If that kind of outburst happened in a temple service in real life (cursing, yelling, walking out), how bad would it be? In the show the rest of the congregation seemed to brush it under the rug. But if someone really did that, how scandalous would it be?


I was thinking that as well ... especially considering that this all takes place in 1958!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

One of my favorite shows ever. And quite a nice break from all of the darkness in so much of the TV I watch. I am really looking forward to season 2. Susie had some of the best lines.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I just finished watching. I loved that they incorporated (or at least mentioned) contemporary comics, Lenny Bruce, Mort Sahl, etc. When Midge was interacting with that one guy at the party, my first thought was, "They're doing a Nichols & May." Then when Nichols & May are brought up in conversation she has no idea who they are.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I’ve gotten a few episodes in. Did women in that time period really curse that much? It just seems out of character for some reason. Plus the conversation with the jazz musicians outside when the statement “spitting while black” jarred me. That is more like a current statement and is out of time.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I've gotten a few episodes in. Did women in that time period really curse that much? It just seems out of character for some reason. Plus the conversation with the jazz musicians outside when the statement "spitting while black" jarred me. That is more like a current statement and is out of time.


Getting up early to put on your "face" rings true though?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

John Gillespie said:


> Getting up early to put on your "face" rings true though?


Any hubby thinks she looks like that after sleeping all night?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I've gotten a few episodes in. Did women in that time period really curse that much? It just seems out of character for some reason.


I imagine some must have, they did hVe the mother call it out as "sailor talk"

Someone who was a able to be a standup comic would certainly have been more likely, also.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

John Gillespie said:


> Getting up early to put on your "face" rings true though?


Actually I've known people who have gotten up to brush their teeth and then get back to bed so that they don't have morning breath early on in their marriage. I can believe it of that time frame.

And the bad language of a comic would make sense if she had done it for a while, and I can understand he very first one as she was very drunk. But the second one, sober, seems less likely to me. My parents were children during the 50s and they are loath to use some of those words.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Actually I've known people who have gotten up to brush their teeth and then get back to bed so that they don't have morning breath early on in their marriage. I can believe it of that time frame.
> 
> And the bad language of a comic would make sense if she had done it for a while, and I can understand he very first one as she was very drunk. But the second one, sober, seems less likely to me. My parents were children during the 50s and they are loath to use some of those words.


But where did you grow up? People were probably more liberal with their language in Manhattan back in those days. I'm your parents' age and grew up in Texas, so fart was kind of a dirty word for me. Now anything goes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Actually I've known people who have gotten up to brush their teeth and then get back to bed so that they don't have morning breath early on in their marriage. I can believe it of that time frame.


I think OP meant that calling it "putting on your face" would be an anachronism, not the action itself. Or at least that's how I interpreted that criticism. Since I remember a similar phrase being used in one of those screwball comedies from the '30s, I didn't consider it well-founded.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Howie said:


> But where did you grow up? People were probably more liberal with their language in Manhattan back in those days. I'm your parents' age and grew up in Texas, so fart was kind of a dirty word for me. Now anything goes.


Oklahoma, so that could be the difference. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> I love, love, love everything about this show.
> 
> As a Jewish woman, I love seeing Jewish characters that are real people. There Jewishness isn't a punch line, or a caricature. It is innate to who these characters are and how they live their lives. It's only the second time I can remember this happening (the first being Ross and Monica Gellar, and Rachel Green on Friends - but that is another post) and I am thrilled. Representation matters.


At the risk of a thread hijack...was Rachel on Friends supposed to be Jewish? I know Ross and Monica were, but I don't think they ever mentioned that Rachel was Jewish. She was written as though she might have been.

As for this show, I watched the pilot and loved it during Pilot season. I've now watched through E7 and I like it a lot, but not love it. (I think it has more to do with the way the dialogue is written then the story line, it's Sorkin-esque, without the witty repartee). Still the story is interesting and I'm in for the duration.

I grew up in Brooklyn about 10 years after this takes place (during the 60s and 70s) and I knew a lot of people like that, but these people were definitely a class above where we were (middle class), so we weren't the wealthy Jews but the average Jews. My Uncle would fall under that category and a lot of the folks on my wife's side of the family could definitely relate.

Some interesting things from the time:

-Divorce is still a dirty word, and it's funny seeing how the parents tried to hide it from their friends, and also think it was temporary.
-Elevator operators - I remember them in some of the bigger department stores, but not in apartment buildings, but then again, I wasn't wealthy
-The big deal they made about getting a second TV. My wife and I counted, we have 6 TVs in our house and a couple of old ones in the attic.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes, Rachel is Jewish. (Screenshot via Wikipedia.)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> As a Jewish woman, I love seeing Jewish characters that are real people. There Jewishness isn't a punch line, or a caricature. It is innate to who these characters are and how they live their lives.


As a Jew myself, I found most of the "Jewishness" of the characters to be very genuine and solidly written. The only thing that bothered me was the fact that they went to work on the high holiday. They are obviously observant Jews, and that just didn't feel right at all.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

warrenn said:


> If that kind of outburst happened in a temple service in real life (cursing, yelling, walking out), how bad would it be? In the show the rest of the congregation seemed to brush it under the rug. But if someone really did that, how scandalous would it be?


I was wondering that too. On the flip side, I probably witnessed an outburst like that once per day when I last visited NYC. Granted, none of those were in a temple, but I have to assume it happens semi-regularly these days.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

John Gillespie said:


> Getting up early to put on your "face" rings true though?


I know my aunt and grandmother would do this. My mom talked about how they would tell her to do this. She didn't. It seems like it was a Donna Reed type of thing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Yes, Rachel is Jewish. (Screenshot via Wikipedia.)


Thanks for that. I always suspected, but for some reason, they never explicitly said she was which they DID do for Ross and Monica. But yeah, she definitely has a lot of the stereotypical characteristics.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> As a Jew myself, I found most of the "Jewishness" of the characters to be very genuine and solidly written. The only thing that bothered me was the fact that they went to work on the high holiday. They are obviously observant Jews, and that just didn't feel right at all.


I don't know how common that was back in the 1950s and that surprised me also. My family was a mixed bag of observancy (is that a word?), as we didn't go to temple or really observe shabbos, but my dad would not work on the high holy days. My mom's side of the family was observant and my grandfather went to temple daily and was a gabbi (not sure of the spelling) at certain points in his life). But a lot of the cultural parts of that show I recognized even though we were more the working stiffs than the business owners. The arguments at the dinner table were reminiscent of how it was growing up. There was one scene where Miriam is sitting with joke writer at the deli and he rattles off about a half dozen classic NY Jewish dishes and my wife and I smiled and I said.....He just rattled off my grandmother's Friday night menu. Made me miss her. Can't get most of those dishes anymore made the way she did.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just binge-watched this over New Years weekend. One of the best shows of 2017 in my opinion. I’m very much looking forward to season 2.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I watched the first episode when it first became available and thought it was good, but not good enough to make my list (which is already too full).

After hearing/reading about how great it is, I'll have to consider giving it another go.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I originally watch Ep1 a couple of weeks ago and realized that my wife would enjoy the show as well. We binged over the New Year's weekend. It was very good.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I watched the first episode when it first became available and thought it was good, but not good enough to make my list (which is already too full).
> 
> After hearing/reading about how great it is, I'll have to consider giving it another go.


Two episodes is my rule of thumb. It has only failed once. I am binging on Gilmore Girls which it took 3 episodes to get into but I am glad I stuck with it. My niece insisted since the same producer did both Marvelous Mrs. Maisley and GG. I still say, nope don't like the main mom - Lorelei. The only show the two episode didn't work is believe it or not, Buffy.

Anyway, enjoy the show and I can't wait for season two and three....


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

betts4 said:


> The only show the two episode didn't work is believe it or not, Buffy.


Most of the episodes in season 1 were pretty weak. I'd argue that the show didn't fully become the Buffy we all know and love until the season one finale.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

gweempose said:


> Most of the episodes in season 1 were pretty weak. I'd argue that the show didn't fully become the Buffy we all know and love until the season one finale.


Yep, just have to power through season 1 (it's only half the episodes of the other seasons, IIRC).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Two episodes is my rule of thumb. It has only failed once. I am binging on Gilmore Girls which it took 3 episodes to get into but I am glad I stuck with it. My niece insisted since the same producer did both Marvelous Mrs. Maisley and GG. I still say, nope don't like the main mom - Lorelei.


I never watched GG, but she was definitely the worst part of Parenthood. When people ask why I don't like her, I tell them it's because she went to the "I'll talk as fast as I can to hide the fact that I can't act" School of Acting.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Two episodes is my rule of thumb. It has only failed once. I am binging on Gilmore Girls which it took 3 episodes to get into but I am glad I stuck with it. My niece insisted since the same producer did both Marvelous Mrs. Maisley and GG. I still say, nope don't like the main mom - Lorelei. The only show the two episode didn't work is believe it or not, Buffy.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the show and I can't wait for season two and three....


Mine used to be 2-3, but more and more I'm cutting and running after 1 episode, unless I feel there might be something I might like. LA to Vegas is my latest example. I thought it was ridiculous and stupid and I cut the SP already. There is so much to watch, I just don't have the time to give marginal series another episode. Maybe if it catches on as a hit, I'll try another episode down the road.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Mine used to be 2-3, but more and more I'm cutting and running after 1 episode, unless I feel there might be something I might like. LA to Vegas is my latest example. I thought it was ridiculous and stupid and I cut the SP already. There is so much to watch, I just don't have the time to give marginal series another episode. Maybe if it catches on as a hit, I'll try another episode down the road.


I'm about the same. 2-3 for a non-comedy or even a dramedy. But for a comedy I have very little patience for stupid (not stupid funny...just plain stupid). I think a non-comedy usually has more to unfold before it really gets into the meat of it so 2-3 should be enough to at least keep me on board even if still only probational.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just finished the last few episodes... really great. Happy to see it's coming back for another season.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Congratulations to Rachel Brosnahan on her Golden Globe award!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I never watched GG, but she was definitely the worst part of Parenthood. When people ask why I don't like her, I tell them it's because she went to the "I'll talk as fast as I can to hide the fact that I can't act" School of Acting.


That speed was part-and-parcel of GG, physically required by the production given the significantly greater number of brute words in each episode. It led to a fascinating banter in the show, combined with the wit and pop references in the script, especially between Lorelei and her daughter, the 2 main characters; add Lorelei's mother into the scene (played by the marvelous Kelly Bishop--one of the original actors in "A Chorus Line") and it became a word orgy matching a Katherine Hepburn movie.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Being a library DVD guy, I'm looking forward to the first season's issuance on DVD--y'all have talked the show up so much.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> That speed was part-and-parcel of GG, physically required by the production given the significantly greater number of brute words in each episode. It led to a fascinating banter in the show, combined with the wit and pop references in the script, especially between Lorelei and her daughter, the 2 main characters; add Lorelei's mother into the scene (played by the marvelous Kelly Bishop--one of the original actors in "A Chorus Line") and it became a word orgy matching a Katherine Hepburn movie.











22 Things You Might Not Know About Gilmore Girls


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Being a library DVD guy, I'm looking forward to the first season's issuance on DVD--y'all have talked the show up so much.


Does Amazon release their TV shows on DVD? Seems counterintuitive to their business model to me.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Squeak said:


> Does Amazon release their TV shows on DVD? Seems counterintuitive to their business model to me.


Even Netflix originals like HoC, Orange and Narcos make it to disc. But I haven't seen a single Amazon original do the same. (still waiting for Man in the High Castle on Blu-Ray)

Yes, the optical disc format is dying- but I think it probably has more to do with keeping Prime subscribers.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> Even Netflix originals like HoC, Orange and Narcos make it to disc. But I haven't seen a single Amazon original do the same. (still waiting for Man in the High Castle on Blu-Ray)
> 
> Yes, the optical disc format is dying- but I think it probably has more to do with keeping Prime subscribers.


Yeah, I don't think they ever will put them on disc as they want prime subscribers


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Squeak said:


> Does Amazon release their TV shows on DVD? Seems counterintuitive to their business model to me.





Saturn_V said:


> Even Netflix originals like HoC, Orange and Narcos make it to disc. But I haven't seen a single Amazon original do the same. (still waiting for Man in the High Castle on Blu-Ray)
> Yes, the optical disc format is dying- but I think it probably has more to do with keeping Prime subscribers.





Squeak said:


> Yeah, I don't think they ever will put them on disc as they want prime subscribers


Really! I assumed they did make it, eventually (well, before I die). Absent my doing a month binge-subscription, looks like I might be waiting for a bit of time, then, absent magic happening.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Amazon is streaming 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' for free from now until Monday night

Well, here's your chance, folks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lambertman said:


> Amazon is streaming 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' for free from now until Monday night
> 
> Well, here's your chance, folks.


Just learned of this and came here to post, thanks! Here's the direct link to the episodes online via bowser. Episodes available now and this weekend, through Monday. Thanks, Amazon! 

Amazon.com: The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel - Season 1: Rachel Brosnahan, Michael Zegen, Alex Borstein, Marin Hinkle, Tony Shalhoub, Amy Sherman-Palladino, Daniel Palladino, Scott Ellis, Sheila Lawrence, Dhana Rivera Gilbert.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Really! I assumed they did make it, eventually (well, before I die). Absent my doing a month binge-subscription, looks like I might be waiting for a bit of time, then, *absent magic happening*.


Magic happens!  Thanks, Jeff (Bezos)!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Really! I assumed they did make it, eventually (well, before I die). Absent my doing a month binge-subscription, looks like I might be waiting for a bit of time, then, absent magic happening.


Netflix is hit & miss. Some shows make it to DVD. Others do not. My mom's been looking for a few shows for years. She has a Netflix DVD plan (& works at a library), but the only broadband option is satellite.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I just finished the first episode--wow, wow, wow. And that soundtrack--I am in heaven. Thank you to the Sherman-Palladinos.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Episode 2 watched. Dang, is Rachel Brosnahan talented! To act her role and then jump into the standup routines. True craftswomanship. Kudos to her.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> I just finished the first episode--wow, wow, wow. And that soundtrack--I am in heaven. Thank you to the Sherman-Palladinos.





Mikeguy said:


> Episode 2 watched. Dang, is Rachel Brosnahan talented! To act her role and then jump into the standup routines. True craftswomanship. Kudos to her.


Glad you like it. You should get a Prime subscription now, so they can get paid.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Squeak said:


> Glad you like it. You should get a Prime subscription now, so they can get paid.


How 'bout I just buy some things on Amazon instead?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> How 'bout I just buy some things on Amazon instead?


While a cute response, I am assuming it doesn't help the actors as they then don't get their royalties.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Squeak said:


> While a cute response, I am assuming it doesn't help the actors as they then don't get their royalties.


And they get it from an individual's Prime subscription (and as opposed to from a general Amazon purchase)? And will you likewise be sending a donation to the NBC News division if you watch the stellar "NBC Nightly News"? 

If the team of actors on the show had a GoFundMe page, and/or if the Sherman-Palladinos did, or likewise Sam Phillips and Eric Gorfain (series music), I indeed might. In the meanwhile, the series distributor/producer/network Amazon determined to make the series available now for its own business reasons and considerations, and I am thankful and am not one to question that decision.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Glad you like it. You should get a Prime subscription now, so they can get paid.


I highly doubt the actors contracts included a clause that they only get paid based upon viewership.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I highly doubt the actors contracts included a clause that they only get paid based upon viewership.


Agreed, and I didn't say that.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Agreed, and I didn't say that.


what would a person obtaining a prime membership have to do with an actor getting paid?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> what would a person obtaining a prime membership have to do with an actor getting paid?


Royalties on paid viewership of the show.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Royalties on paid viewership of the show.


you have a reference on paid viewership pays more than unpaid? I can't see why it would matter, the residual system isn't really segregated by paid vs. public television so far as I can see.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> you have a reference on paid viewership pays more than unpaid? I can't see why it would matter, the residual system isn't really segregated by paid vs. public television so far as I can see.


No, I do not have direct access or knowledge of these contracts, but it is fairly common in most industries for the publisher/retailer to not pay royalties on versions/copies/viewings that they do not receive revenue for (considered a shared marketing expense).

Now, that is not to say that the show runners for TMMM didn't negotiate as part of their contract that Amazon must pay the full freight for all viewings (paid and promotional), but that would be unusual.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I will preface this by saying that I have a Prime sub. With that said, Amazon was nice enough to offer this series for free in hopes that more people will sign up for Prime as this is an example of the good shows they have. And I'm sure they will get some subs out of this. But, for some folks, it's just too expensive or whatever their reason is for not signing up. We get free previews of the Premium channels on DirecTV all the time. While I might watch or record a few movies, I've never been tempted to sign up for the channel, as I still have plenty to watch. Should I not be allowed to watch something they are giving me for free? (as an aside, I've always been surprised they let you record their content and have it available to watch way past the free weekend. I have movies saved from Showtime that I end up watching months later. But if this is allowed, why not take advantage of it?)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Should I not be allowed to watch something they are giving me for free?


Why do you ask?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Late to the party but I just binged S1. 

Remarkable! Mrs. Maisel is truly amazing. 

Can't wait for S2


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> Late to the party but I just binged S1.
> 
> Remarkable! Mrs. Maisel is truly amazing.
> 
> Can't wait for S2


Welcome to the fandom. Isn't quality refreshing? Bless the various artists.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Finally getting around to this. It’s wonderful.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

A quick scene involving Jane Jacobs and Robert Moses? Somebody really knows their 1950s New York City history.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I just finished the Season 1 finale... What a great show...

I really wish there was a better way for us (the TCF community) to discuss the individual episodes like we do with traditional shows...

I waited until I finished all of the episodes (admittedly, we are only talking about 8 episodes in the case of this particular show), because I was "scared" of running into spoilers... Now that I am in the thread, I find that most of the posts are like mine... Declaring that I just finished binge watching, and what a wonderful season it was... 

I don't know what the answer is... I guess we could create episode specific threads, but I am not sure that's going to happen easily... To convenient just to create a series thread, but it does come at the cost of limited detailed discussions...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Two episodes is my rule of thumb.


If I used this rule, I would have missed out on a lot of good shows... Maybe it just takes a little longer for me to "get into" a show... I would have given up on Mad Men, The Wire, Peaky Blinders, Veronica Mars, Buffy, STNG, Downton Abbey, and a number of others that are at the tip of my tongue...

The two episode rule would have worked for me on 24, Lost, GoT, Prison Break, Friday Night Lights, The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad...


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I really wish there was a better way for us (the TCF community) to discuss the individual episodes like we do with traditional shows...


Is there a way for threads to have subthreads within them? Imagine that when you opened this thread, at the top were links to threads for each episode. If you wanted to discuss the show in general, you'd post in the main thread. If you wanted to discuss an episode, you'd go into that subthread. I don't always like having a thread for each episode since it can clutter up the TV Show thread listing.

One thing that I feel made the show great was how real everything felt. The characters, setting, and story all made it easy to get hooked. The speech pattern seemed like a throwback to the quick staccato style of old movies. It was a little odd at first, but I quickly got used to it.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

warrenn said:


> Is there a way for threads to have subthreads within them?


No


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

warrenn said:


> Is there a way for threads to have subthreads within them? Imagine that when you opened this thread, at the top were links to threads for each episode. If you wanted to discuss the show in general, you'd post in the main thread. If you wanted to discuss an episode, you'd go into that subthread. I don't always like having a thread for each episode since it can clutter up the TV Show thread listing.
> 
> One thing that I feel made the show great was how real everything felt. The characters, setting, and story all made it easy to get hooked. The speech pattern seemed like a throwback to the quick staccato style of old movies. It was a little odd at first, but I quickly got used to it.





Squeak said:


> No


But accomplish it through:

In post #1, introduce the thread and its structure, and then add a link to a specific, separate episode thread to that post, as the episode and then separate episode thread gets created.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Season 2 Teaser - Amazon link


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

After this show's very strong showing at the Emmys (Best Comedy, actress and supporting actress, etc), I binged through this show. It's really great. Rachel Brosnahan is just fantastic. 

can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amazing that that this was one of their "test pilots" and how well it's done. I watched the pilot and couldn't wait for the whole series to show. Also can't wait for S2 (although depending on when it hits, I might have to)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Plus I think it was very much on the bubble of what they picked up.

-smak-


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It's definitely gotten more critical recognition than The Tick ...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Amazing that that this was one of their "test pilots" and how well it's done. I watched the pilot and couldn't wait for the whole series to show. Also can't wait for S2 (although depending on when it hits, I might have to)


My guess is November


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I've gotten a few episodes in. Did women in that time period really curse that much? It just seems out of character for some reason. Plus the conversation with the jazz musicians outside when the statement "spitting while black" jarred me. That is more like a current statement and is out of time.


I wondered about the language, and there were also several phrases the characters used that seemed anachronistic. But I just chalked that up to Amy Sherman-Palladino choosing to be authentic when she wanted to, but placing more value on what would be conveyed through the dialogue than worrying about the authenticity of the dialogue.

One piece of "Jewishness" that really made me laugh:
The Mother sits down next to her husband in Temple: "Where's Miriam?"
Father: "Where's Miriam? Where were you?"
Mother: "You're going to answer my question with a question?"
Father: "If not here, where?"


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

December 5. Renewed for season 3.

Amazon Announces 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' Season 2 Premiere Date (Watch)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

May need to use my annual Prime free trial for that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Watching the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade on television just now, there was a commercial for the upcoming Mrs. Maisel season 2, accompanied by Barbra Streisand singing "Don't Rain on My Parade" from the movie "Funny Girl." Just sublime.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

'It's about a woman finding her voice': Mrs Maisel star Rachel Brosnahan on great roles - and controversial men



> This chirpiness is something Brosnahan has in common with her character - Midge Maisel doesn't resemble a human woman so much as a walking, talking blizzard of can-do attitude. When we first meet her, she is the platonic ideal of a dutiful mid-20th-century housewife, living up to the standards of the patriarchy with joyful dedication, obsessively measuring her thighs and sneaking out of bed in the early hours to do her makeup so she can trick her husband into thinking she woke up like this.


----------



## gersh49 (Feb 1, 2003)

Season 2 has dropped (a few hours early).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it might be time, soon, to start an Amazon Prime trial subscription. Unless Jeff decides to be generous, again, and schedules a free Mrs. Maisel weekend, as he did last January.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Canter's Deli and 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' are giving away 50 free sandwiches a day


> From December 9 to 15, _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel-_Amazon Prime's biting, charming series about a disgruntled 1950s housewife turned comedian-joins forces with Canter's Deli [419 N. Fairfax Ave., Los Angeles] to give away 50 sandwiches per day.
> 
> In advance of season two, which launches this Wednesday, the Emmy-winning show just reopened New York's famed-but-shuttered Carnegie Deli for a pop-up that features 99-cent pastrami sandwiches and decor that harkens back to the series's 1958 setting-but here in L.A., our Canter's already looks the part and our sandwiches are entirely free.
> 
> Look for The Maisel-_"a sandwich worth the schlep!"-_made with pastrami, salami, slaw and special sauce on rye, which will be served at the Fairfax deli for a limited time. If you happen to get there near 11am during the giveaway's seven-day run and you're one of the first 50 people to order it, you can nab it for free.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Carnegie Deli will be back for eight days with 99-cent sandwiches


> Thanks to _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel_, the marvelous Carnegie Deli will be back for eight days this December.
> 
> The famous, eight-decade-old deli that shuttered in 2016 is returning for a brief stint in a different location (201 Lafayette Street) from December 1st through December 8th. And in order to make it period-appropriate to fit the TV show, the shop will be decked out in 1950s style, including old-school ingredients, vintage cars outside, branded menus and 1950s prices, like 99-cent sandwiches. One of the sandwiches is "The Midge," made with Carnegie pastrami, salami, coleslaw and special sauce stuffed into rye bread slices. There will also be turkey sandwiches, cheesecakes and black-and-white cookies, naturally.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just watched Season 2 Episode 1. Can someone refresh my memory on why a mobster would be after the manager?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I just watched Season 2 Episode 1. Can someone refresh my memory on why a mobster would be after the manager?


I had to watch the season 1 recap.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I still don't know why. Was is Sophie's manager?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Spoiler



At the very beginning of Episode 2, Midge's note to Susie mentions "Harry Drake's goons" not being able to find her at her parents' house. So yes, it was Sophie's manager.

I also thought they did a very poor job in Episode 1 explaining the abduction. I also didn't know why those guys took Susie. You'd think Harry's revenge would be making sure Midge & Susie couldn't get any work - not mob hits.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Can you spoiler that?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Spoiler what?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MacThor said:


> Spoiler what?


The plot reveals in your earlier post (post #119).


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh, is this not the series thread?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

MacThor said:


> Oh, is this not the series thread?


No.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Sorry about that. Done.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mwhip said:


> I had to watch the season 1 recap.


I tried to find that season 1 recap on amazon prime - silly that it is on youtube...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Season 3 is coming December 6th!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Season 3 is coming December 6th!


I like the timing there. Right at the point when "standard TV" goes into their holiday break. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Woohoo! I just got started on season 2.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Every time this show comes back for a new season and I see the promo clips, I am just reminded of how good excellent a show it is--the acting, the writing, the music, the photography. And watching Rachel Brosnahan act her way through the comic acts when she, herself, is not a comic--just wow.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I binged this over the summer so I'm really excited to watch it in real time!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

My SO and I just finished S2. I love this show. One of the best out there.

It's nice to know that we won't have too long of a wait for season 3.


----------

